# The Weaver



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love my weaver. And I wanted it for the same reason... it is different. But then I shot it and it was so fun!
Nice Shootin'.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Yea man for sure the weaver is something different and fun to shoot, thanks for watching


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Where did you get the ammo trap?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Where did you get the ammo trap?


I don't use one lol


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I might just have to get one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get the ammo trap?
> ...


Well, my mistake. I thought that was what you were holding the slingshot in at the beginning of the video. You know, the blue thing with the black inside.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Dood that weaver looks awesome! LOS great review! Thanks for showing us a demo! Great job STO on a unique shooter!

LOS, your shooting style, how do you tweak the pouch when you shoot pfs? Or do you not tweak the pouch at all?

Awesome sling'n bro!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I just ordered one today can’t wait to play with it.Great shooting,I think you are quite a pfs shooter as well as everything else.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Dood that weaver looks awesome! LOS great review! Thanks for showing us a demo! Great job STO on a unique shooter!
> 
> LOS, your shooting style, how do you tweak the pouch when you shoot pfs? Or do you not tweak the pouch at all?
> 
> Awesome sling'n bro!


Thank u man, and I don't tweak the pouch at all it just works out with my shooting style


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Luck over skill said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Oh yea it seems a few ppl thought that as well, I received a message about that as well, it was actually a chair lol


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> Thanks for the info. I just ordered one today can't wait to play with it.Great shooting,I think you are quite a pfs shooter as well as everything else.


Have fun man, and thank u I've had a lot of practice over the years


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Luck over skill said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dood that weaver looks awesome! LOS great review! Thanks for showing us a demo! Great job STO on a unique shooter!
> ...


Wow, I will attempt your shooting style today! Lol


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Hey bro I just tried your shooting style. I mainly shoot pfs. I started off with round foam Nerf ammo. Got some confidence with that, so I moved up to rubber paintball ammo. Got stuck there. Lol I was gonna move up to marbles, but I was getting some consistent fork hits! Lol eh I think I'll revisit your sling'n style after awhile lol!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Hey bro I just tried your shooting style. I mainly shoot pfs. I started off with round foam Nerf ammo. Got some confidence with that, so I moved up to rubber paintball ammo. Got stuck there. Lol I was gonna move up to marbles, but I was getting some consistent fork hits! Lol eh I think I'll revisit your sling'n style after awhile lol!


Dang man that sucks, but the great thing about slings is there are tons of ways to shoot u just have to stick with a style your confident in


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

True enough on that many shooting styles... I have been short draw ttf for decades... tried the weaver and discovered I ain't bad at ott.
Tried a pfs and found out it is my best style yet (as long as I remember to tweak the release).

So I am watching some of the World Cup slingers and notice their release is twisted with thumb up position. And on Saunder's videos he does it, too. What!? 
I have no confidence to even try that. Pinky up for me and Spongebob... and remember the higher you hold em...the fancier you are.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Luck over skill said:


> Covert5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey bro I just tried your shooting style. I mainly shoot pfs. I started off with round foam Nerf ammo. Got some confidence with that, so I moved up to rubber paintball ammo. Got stuck there. Lol I was gonna move up to marbles, but I was getting some consistent fork hits! Lol eh I think I'll revisit your sling'n style after awhile lol!
> ...


It doesn't mean I'm gonna stop trying your style. Just a break lol. That's how I was with frameless shooting through the fingers. I had some fork hits at first and I had to stop! I got scared. Then after awhile and watching more videos I revisited it and tried it again. Now I can't stop shooting frameless like that and I even love shooting butterfly. Like everything else I just gotta practice it and study your videos and get confident again. Thanks for sharing bro! I like your style!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's some awesome stuff right there buddy. I believe you could shoot bout anything. Keep it up!!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the review, where can I purchase one? I tried to use the search to find STO, but nothing popped up


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nicholson said:


> Thanks for the review, where can I purchase one? I tried to use the search to find STO, but nothing popped up


You can get them here. This is his page or just PM him.

https://www.silentthunderordnance.com


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Covert5. I contacted him on that website and recieved a swift response, and the slingshot was quickly shipped as well :thumbsup:


----------

